

Is problem solving the worst part of programming? - amichail
http://www.quora.com/Is-problem-solving-the-worst-part-of-programming

======
kd0amg
Abstract problem solving the interesting part. Trying to fix or work around
poorly implemented/documented operations/semantics is the worst part.

------
BinaryAcid
Best part

